# Heatmat and Tinfoil



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Can I sit a heatmat on top of some kitchen foil to help to reflect the heat back into a rub.

I assume its safe to do this.

If not what other options are avaialble to me?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Heat mats as well as getting warm radiate infra red heat. Most people think that all a heatmat does is warm what ever it touches, this is wrong. the infra red waves that emit from a heatmat will penetrate your RUB and heat internal objects such as substrates furnishings etc, it will also penetrate the skin of the anamal giving warmth to it, but only have a small influence on the air tempreture, the air will be warmed by the furnishings that have warmed by the infra red waves and then radiating that warmth
Heat mats are best used under tubs with a small air gap, but with glass vivaria you can use underneath or on the side of the vivarium but with a wooden vivarium the wood will thermaly block any infra red waves and will basically warm the bottom of the vivarium through heat transfer. heatmats should be used inside a wooden enclosure and can be used on the floor under a thin layer of substrate or on the wall or even the top of a vivarium.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

i put ceramic tiles on top of the mat and find it takes longer to cool down so saving electric


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> Heat mats as well as getting warm radiate infra red heat

Using a layer of tin foil should reflect some of the infra-red heat back into the viv. I use tinfoil, then some polystyrene then lay the heat mat on that. Or use the car windscreen shields that are supposed to stop your car baking in summer.


----------

